
DNA Data Storage Gets Random Access - rbanffy
https://spectrum.ieee.org/the-human-os/biomedical/devices/dna-data-storage-gets-random-access?utm_source=twitter&utm_campaign=ieeeorg&utm_medium=social
======
chuckledog
I believe in this encoding scheme, the primer targets would perform roughly
the same function as hashtable lookup keys would in a file system. Along the
lines of a VFS inode cache
[http://www.science.unitn.it/~fiorella/guidelinux/tlk/node110...](http://www.science.unitn.it/~fiorella/guidelinux/tlk/node110.html)

~~~
convolvatron
or more generally a Content Addressable Memory (CAM). seems like the memory
fetch latency is pretty steep though

